# What a day...Partners getting tased, wrestling, and a good ole time!



## Hockey (Apr 6, 2009)

Well did my first (and was cleared half way through the shift) ride with the new company and gotta say, it was crazy.  


Got called for an assault, just needs to be checked out.  PD on.  Alright no biggie.  Get there, not too bad, guy didn't want to go.  Fast forward 15 minutes, we're filling out refusal papers like usual.  Some guy walks up, minor blood coming from lips and a small cut on face.  Turns out these two are "friends" and got into a fight in a buddys car.  No biggie.  All but 1 LE left due to a structure fire/entrapment a few miles outta town.

Everybody is getting along, my other partner checks out the kid and he's fine.  Of course alcohol is involved like usual.

The guys sister and him were talking and said something to the effect of :censored::censored::censored::censored: the police.  Well, the officer asked are you talking to me?  Guy said something to the effect of yeah mother :censored::censored::censored::censored:er, what are you going to do about it.  Officer tells him to go inside before he gets himself arrested.  Million mile stare comes on.  Sister starts to push the kid back inside telling him to not do anything stupid.  Cop says move it faster since he was wanting to get around her to fight us and the officer.  Yelling, threatening, you know, all the good stuff.

Officer gets fed up with it (good reason) and says your under arrest for disorderly conduct now.  (Sister was talking too)  She gets in between the officer and her brother.  The guy lunges at the cop and its on.  Myself, my partners (one just retired from the Sheriffs Dept) decide its time to step in.  The guy got the cop pretty good.  Taser out but its chaos.  Sister is starting to fight with us in the yard.  Officer tells her she is under arrest now and gets her up on the car in the driveway and for some reason he can't get the cuffs on her.  Partner (Retired Deputy) grabs a pair of cuffs from the officer while my partner and I are wrestling this kid.  (Small kid so he was a wiggler)  

Oh noes, mom comes out and she tries getting us off her son.  She is pushed off of us by one of us or someone.  Finally the cop tells the sister to not move and comes around the car, pulls the Taser out again, pulls the darts off and as soon as I see the laser and light, I throw my hands back and let go of him (I know what happens when you are hanging onto someone when they get drive stunned!)  My partner had the guy bare hugged from behind and the other one had his left arm trying to cuff him.

Zap! All of them go down knocking the officer to the ground too.  Taser still lit up ended up getting the kid a few more times as he was STILL fighting, and my partners got an additional zap or 2.  Officer zapped himself in the hand too.   Not sure if it was through the guys body (yes it can and does happen) they got zapped or if he was just blind tasing.  But it was obvious they got zapped too!

I turn around to see the sister come off the car and come RUNNING at us at full speed telling us to get off her brother.  I tell her to get back and nope, so I took a step forward and before I could react, WHACK right in the face she got me.  Bear hug and we danced into the fence until I got her under control.  

While this was going on, my partner called for help over the radio and of course (didn't know why so never did).  The officer said Taser deployed over the radio and I believe the emergency button got pressed.  Few minutes later, I look up and there are cop cars lining the street.  At least 25 LEO's from all surrounding departments.  Luckily because the family was coming out of the house and I guess they had bats and some weapons just inside the house.

Both of them get collared and taken away.  Got him on 4 charges of Assault on a LEO/Public Safety (all under the same statute) and her the 1 plus a few others for both.  


I earned a eh shiner, some serious scratches on my face, a bloody nose.  We ended up taking the original patient for his safety to get him off the scene.  He wanted to get away and finally agreed that he wanted to get checked out (instead of being near any of those people who were trying to hurt him for "causing the abuse")

Partners got checked out (nerves were a major thing for the one) for precautionary.  I was fine, just cleaned up, and wrote the report for them.

Worst part was of all this, it wasn't even in the "ghetto".  In a decent eh city.  

Today, I started having some serious pain in my right knee.  I think I twisted it pretty bad wrastling around with one of the 2.  Nicely swollen so going to have to get it checked out now.

Before anyone wants to question us for getting involved, you weren't there, and the officer obviously needed help.  Anyone want to ask me if the scene was safe?  Sure the heck was.  But you also need to remember, it can become unsafe at any time.  Don't MMQB anything we did, because again, I was there, it was split second actions, and if I had to do it again, I would do the same thing again.  We had all the refusal paperwork signed and the original patient had every right to leave.  

Best part is, the officer had a camera on his Taser I guess.  

Most important, we all went home safe and sound, as should all of you


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW!! What a day!  I hope you have a couple of days off to rest and mend up!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2009)

I initially read "partner got tasted" and was intrigued.


Story, while not as intriguing as someone being tasted, didn't let down!


----------



## Hockey (Apr 7, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I initially read "partner got tasted" and was intrigued.
> 
> 
> Story, while not as intriguing as someone being tasted, didn't let down!



He is claiming that he rode the lightning.  I told him in order to officially ride the lightning, you gotta get hit with the darts! 

Gotta make work fun somehow


----------



## Buzz (Apr 7, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> He is claiming that he rode the lightning.  I told him in order to officially ride the lightning, you gotta get hit with the darts!
> 
> Gotta make work fun somehow



I agree with your partner's assessment. He was bearhugging the guy who became the lightning, right?


Good read.


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds like an interesting day, to say the least...


----------



## RMSP05 (Apr 7, 2009)

That is definatly quite the day..... hopefully that doesn't happen to often with your new job


----------



## nomofica (Apr 7, 2009)

... Wow.


Just another day at the office...


----------



## marineman (Apr 7, 2009)

sounds like quite the day. Not entirely certain I would be comfortable with all but one cop leaving a scene that was previously violent, especially for a structure fire. I'm not a cop and we all know hindsight doesn't need glasses but seems like something I would question.


----------



## daedalus (Apr 7, 2009)

Never put anything on this board that you do not want taken apart and judged, after all, its what the forum is here for.


----------



## curt (Apr 7, 2009)

I've got to say, I would've done the same thing in your shoes. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow! Glad it all turned out good! Can I come work with you? Talk about action!

I've been a snow white cloud the past few shifts.............:sad:


----------



## Hockey (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm going to the Dr I think as soon as I find out if they will cover it.  Serious trouble going from a standing position to sitting down and vice versa.  Eh...


----------



## BLSBoy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm waiting for the first tool bag to mention "scene safety"

You done good.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 8, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> I'm waiting for the first tool bag to mention "scene safety"
> 
> You done good.



I actually was expecting it right off the bat


Scene was safe

Scene became unsafe

Common sense says you back an officer up when he needs help.  In fact, if you just stand there and do nothing you can be held liable for it.  An officer can tell you to help him, and if you don't you can actually be charged for something.  Not sure the exact charge but there is one, and people have been charged with it here.


----------



## BLSBoy (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a similar story. I do not know the exact circumstances surrounding it, but this time a Fire Cpt. came to the aid of an officer who needed assistance. 



> PALM SPRINGS, Fla. — Authorities say a man who attacked a Palm Springs police officer was fatally shot.
> Advertisement
> Quantcast
> 
> ...


----------



## nomofica (Apr 8, 2009)

Why do people make things so much more difficult than they need to be.

I saw a video on YouTube of some punk who was in booking. He was ordered to empty his pockets and, at first he complied, but then became rude, insulting, etc (saying derogatory things about police, etc). 

One thing led to another, and the officers pushed the kid up against the wall and ordered him to stop resisting, etc, etc. He was then tasered, placed in cuffs... Pretty bad when you get REARRESTED while in booking...


I honestly don't get why people make things so complicated. If an LEO orders you to do something, the best course of action is to DO IT.


----------

